# bericht vom kutterangeln in sassnitz



## grenzi (1. April 2003)

Vom Dienstag, den 25.3. bis Freitag, den 28.3. bin ich mit meiner freundin zum angeln nach sassnitz gefahren. Für Donnerstag hatten wir schon einen platz auf der ms rügenland gebucht, die uns ja einstimmig vom anglerboard empfohlen wurde. Für Mittwoch sah es jedoch schlecht aus, kein kutter wollte bzw. konnte rausfahren, da  nicht genügend leute angemeldet waren 

Wir also Dienstag vormittag los richtung sassnitz. Immerhin 530km. Ganz schön viel für meinen uno. als wir über den rügendamm gefahren sind, fielen uns fast die augen aus. Angler an angler, und fast jeder hatte 3-4 heringe an der angel! Naja, heringe fangen wir uns dann auf dem rückweg, dachten wir. Gegen 15.30 in sassnitz angekommen sind wir natürlich gleich zum hafen die lage peilen. Die kutter waren aber noch nicht drin. Deshalb sind wir erst mal zurück in die stadt in den „angelladen“ (eigentlich ein sporthaus mit einer kleinen angelabtleilung). Erster schock: es gibt keine wattwürmer. Und ich wollte brandungsangeln machen bzw. mit naturködern fischen  ansonsten war außer kutterangeln (angeblich) auch nicht allzuviel los. Nach diesem ersten schock sind wir erst mal zurück zum hafen. Die kutter waren jetzt drin und hatten auch „gut“ gefangen. Was immer das auch hieß… 20.00 uhr sollten wir den kapitän der ms alexander noch mal zurück rufen. Und siehe da, es fanden sich 8 leute und wir fuhren am Mittwoch raus.


Mittwoch fanden wir uns dann gegen 6.30 auf der ms alexander ein. Mit 8 mann (inkl. Kapitän und „schiffsjunge“) hatte man richtig viel platz auf dem kahn. Obwohl sassnitz schon in der obersten ecke liegt fuhren wir bis zum ersten stopp nach ca. 1,5h raus. Es war ziemlich dunstig und somit auch frisch, da die sonne nicht durch kam. Der wind war mit stärke 3 ganz ok. Meine freundin fing den ersten dorsch an bord. Nachdem sie schon 3 fische in der kiste hatte und die anderen und ich noch nix, zweifelte ich schon langsam an meinen angelkünsten… endlich ging es dann auch bei mir los. Das hochpumpen aus 25m tiefe machte schon spaß.  Komischerweise bissen die dorsche fast ausnahmslos auf blaue beifänger. Die waren dann so begehrt, daß wir 2 stück an andere angler ausborgten. Am ende der tour waren wir ganz zufrieden. Zusammen hatten wir beide immerhin 19 dorsche gefangen. Wobei meine freundin laut kapitän 4 mal einen ausgeben sollte: für den ersten dorsch, den letzten dorsch, die meisten fische und eine doublette… es war auf jeden fall eine tolle tour und wir waren sehr gespannt, ob die „legendäre“ rügenland dieses ergebnis noch toppen kann…

Auf der rügenland sollten wir schon 6.15 an bord sein. Als wir dann endlich raus fuhren, waren wir insgesamt 15 angler. Das wetter war wie am vortag, nur weniger neblig, so daß sich die sonne sogar blicken ließ. Bis zum ersten stopp fuhr die rügenland sogar knapp 2,5h raus. Uns wurde von der chefin „eingebläut“ den pilker einfach nur runter zu lassen, da das schiff genau über dem schwarm hält. Dieses „einparkmanöver“ hat manchmal ganz schön gedauert. Aber es hat sich gelohnt. Meistens bissen die dorsche sofort, wenn der pilker auf dem grund (auch wieder 25m) aufschlug. Es war wirklich ein super angeln, fast wie am fließband. Die dorsche bissen wie verrückt und sobald ruhe war, „parkte“ der kapitän neu ein. Am ende des tages hatten meine freundin und ich zusammen 27 dorsche! Es waren zwar keine riesen dabei, aber gute portions-dorsche von ca. 2-4 pfund. Komisch war nur, daß wir unsere dorsche fast ausschließlich auf unsere blauen beifänger fingen, während andere nur auf pilker pur fingen… Also die ms rügenland ist echt der beste kutter auf dem ich bis jetzt war und kann ihn nur wärmstens weiter empfehlen! Im herbst sind wir bestimmt wieder in sassnitz!

Dann ging es am Freitag wieder zurück in die heimat. Aber einen zwischenstopp am rügendamm wollten wir noch einlegen, um unsere eimer mit heringen zu füllen. Am rügendamm voller erwartung angekommen dann die ernüchterung: heute ist (noch) kein heringsschwarm da. also wir uns für eine stunde mit auf die brücke gestellt und alles versucht, aber kein hering weit und breit. Als dann noch die fischer mit ihrem boot kamen und alles mit netzen zustellten sind wir abgehauen. Ein mulmiges gefühl hatte ich auf dem rügendamm sowieso. Bis zum wasser waren es bestimmt 10-15m und bei jedem lkw schwankte die brücke merklich. Und das bei meiner höhenangst…

Ganz geschlagen wollten wir uns aber nicht geben und haben dann noch einen stopp in warnemünde eingelegt. Im „rod’s world“ wurde uns gesagt, die heringe beißen im überseehafen. Wir also dorthin gefahren. Aber auch hier die gleiche situation wie am rügendamm. Viele angler aber keine heringe. tja, also sollten wir auch in diesem frühjahr (mal wieder) kein glück mit den heringen haben. Aber wir kommen wieder! Ganz sicher!

Ein kräftiges petri heil an alle meeresangel-verrückten,
grenzi






die ms alexander




unser fang auf der alexander




die ms rügenland




unser fang auf der rügenland




auf dem rügendamm


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. April 2003)

Toller Bericht. #6
Mit der Heringsangelei ist das schon so ne Sache. Da muß man nur zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort sein. Manchmal ist es so das den ganzen Tag nichts geht und innerhalb einer Minute geht die Post ab. Das dauert dann 10 oder 15 Minuten oder manchmal auch länger und dann plötzlich ist es wieder wie abgeschnitten. Ja so ist Heringsangeln. Vieleicht klappt es beim nächsten mal. Ihr dürft euch nur nicht entmutigen lassen Dann klappt das auch mal irgend wann. #h


----------



## Klausi (1. April 2003)

Toller Bericht. Da hat sich das Kutterangeln richtig gelohnt. Prima. Welchen blauen Beifänger meinst Du denn ?


----------



## Hamwe (1. April 2003)

Moin!Super Bericht! Klasse Fotos!  DA habt ihr ja richtig zugeschlagen!
Gruß Hamwe:z :z


----------



## Ossipeter (1. April 2003)

Na das war doch ein Superwochende, und die Bilder waren auch Spitze#h


----------



## Pete (1. April 2003)

na, grenzí, dat freut mich aber für dich...ja, gräning is gräning, der parkt schon seit jahren so gut ein:q ....
das mit dem blauen beifänger musste uns aber mal erklären...meinst du etwa die neuen jig-fliegen von ?cormoran?...


----------



## masch1 (1. April 2003)

Boah da habt ihr ja mächtig zugeschlagen:z  Freut mich für euch:m :m


----------



## anguilla (1. April 2003)

Das sind doch Super-Ergebnisse ! :m

Glückwunsch auch zur angelnden Freundin...


----------



## rueganer (2. April 2003)

Hallo Grenzi,

habe Deine PN erhalten, na das Kutterangeln hat sich ja gelohnt und sicherlich auch Spass gemacht, erkläre mal die blauen Beifänger mal etwas genauer, Gummi oder Fliege, dat is mir ja da oben noch nie untergekommen, bin nämlich am 12.04.03 auf der Rügenland, kannst Du mal was zu Pilkerfarben sagen?

Ist zufällig noch ein Boardie  am 12.04.03 auf der Rügenland ????

@ Klausi

Scheint "blau" eine Geheimwaffe zu sein oder zu werden ????


----------



## hecht24 (2. April 2003)

cooler bericht
:m :m :m


----------



## sandro (2. April 2003)

schöner bericht! wirklich!!!:m


----------



## sitzangler (2. April 2003)

toller Bericht, aber blaue Beifänger ???? 

Ähh, war nich gestern der 1. April???? 

&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; gruß sitzangler


----------



## ralle (2. April 2003)

Mensch das war doch eine Klassetour  !!  Gut gefüllte Fischkisten schönes Wetter und eine mitangelnde Freundin  #r .


----------



## grenzi (2. April 2003)

hallo an alle,

ich hätte ja nicht gedacht, dass die blauen beifänger so eine verwunderung auslösen ;+  es handelt sich dabei einfach nur um blaue twister am gelben kopf. dabei war es eigentlich egal, ob mit oder ohen glitter. es war an beiden tagen einfach die top-farbe schlechthin. noch nicht mal das sonst so erfolgreiche japanrot brachte was ein. vielleicht lag es daran, dass die dorsche zur zeit heringe fressen (und auch ausgek*** haben).

zu den pilkerfarben kann ich nicht viel sagen. ich hab keinen einzigen drauf gefangen, obwohl ich experiementiert hab wie wild  meine freundin hat zum schluss 3 stück auf rot/gelb gefangen. ein anderer angler war sehr erfolgreich mit grün/silber. was komisch bzw. anders als sonst war: nicht so leicht wie möglich angeln (hatte anfangs 85gr), sondern so schwer, dass der pilker nicht abdriftet sondern direkt unterm boot bleibt, wo auch der kapitän den schwarm gefunden hat. dann haben wir mit 125-150gr geangelt.

danke auch noch zum glückwunsch zur angelnden freundin, aber manchmal ist das ganricht so leicht, wenn petrus mehr auf die frauen steht   

gruss,
grenzi


----------



## rueganer (2. April 2003)

@ Grenzi

Danke für den Tipp, ich werde es garantiert ausprobieren. Werde meine Frau sicherheitshalber nicht mitnehmen....:q :q


----------



## el.perca (2. April 2003)

Super Bericht und sehr schöne Fotos  #6



> Uns wurde von der chefin „eingebläut“ den pilker einfach nur runter zu lassen



 :q :q :q  ich kann's mir bildlich vorstellen :q :q :q
Tja, dem Käptn seine Frau duldet keinen Widerspruch!
Aber der Erfolg gibt ihr recht !!

Bei uns waren im März übrigens schwarze Beifänger (Twister) DER Renner.
Frank zog damit doppelt so viel Fisch wie die anderen an Bord #6


----------



## angler19600 (19. April 2012)

*AW: bericht vom kutterangeln in sassnitz*



grenzi schrieb:


> hallo an alle,
> 
> ich hätte ja nicht gedacht, dass die blauen beifänger so eine verwunderung auslösen ;+ es handelt sich dabei einfach nur um blaue twister am gelben kopf. dabei war es eigentlich egal, ob mit oder ohen glitter. es war an beiden tagen einfach die top-farbe schlechthin. noch nicht mal das sonst so erfolgreiche japanrot brachte was ein. vielleicht lag es daran, dass die dorsche zur zeit heringe fressen (und auch ausgek*** haben).
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,#h nach über 9 Jahren *muß* ich mich hier einfach doch noch melden! Vielleicht liest das ja nochmal jemand...
Ich hatte Ende März 2012 auf einem Kutter von Rostock, der mit uns ca.32 km Richtung NNO gelaufen ist (Insider wissen, welche Gegend ich meine..., soll ich aber nicht nennen, meinte der Skipper...)ähnliche "Phänomene"! Die meisten und größten Dorsche bissen auf meistens über 30 Meter Tiefe auf der Abdriftseite auf überschwere Pilker (150g+ ), die wir einfach senkrecht runterfallen lassen haben unmittelbar nach Grundkontakt...!:vik:
Ein (vermutlicher) Rekordfisch aus diesen Serien (weit über 1 Meter und über 30 Kilo) ging an der Oberfläche verloren, weil beide Kescher achtern mit der Landung einer Doublette von 17kg und 21kg "beschäftigt" waren. :cDer Beifänger dort war ein blauer 12cm Oktopus...
Auch den Kutter soll ich nicht nennen, aber er ist braun und liegt *nicht* in Warnemünde...
MFG Uwe


----------



## elbetaler (20. April 2012)

*AW: bericht vom kutterangeln in sassnitz*

Was soll die Gemeinde aus diesem Beitrag mitnehmen? Wer die versteckten Botschaften zu deuten weiss ist dann wohl ein Insider!? Als solcher darf man dann vielleicht eine solche Geisterfahrt auf der Ghost nachahmen, denn nur solchen Auskennern und nicht dem gemeinen Dödel sollen solche vermeintlichen Fänge vorbehalten sein.
Wo kommen wir denn da auch hin, wenn man alles erzählen würde?

Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich das Glück, einen Kronleuchter zu fangen. Und da war sogar das Licht noch an! 
So: Wenn Du von Deinem Schauermärchen die Hälfte ablässt, mach ich bei meinem Kronleuchter das Licht aus!

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## nostradamus (20. April 2012)

*AW: bericht vom kutterangeln in sassnitz*

Hallo,

sehe ich auch so!

Nosta


----------

